# Possible Pure GSD or Mix



## KobaTime (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Let me start by saying how much help this forum has been and was when I started looking for a GSD. I did some research before going out and getting my little guy and was looking for a pure bred GSD. I came across this guy and went to look at and meet him. I had my suspicions if he was pure or mixed, but once I saw him and the condition he was in it didn't even matter, I couldn't send him back home with her. The first picture with the horrible worm belly, and almost tear from his eye were taken when we first picked him up. He is 6 weeks old, she had already sold all of his littermates by the time I got to him so no point in sending him back home, plus he was probably better off anyways. I am pretty sure I already know the answer but want to confer with people who know more than I. What ar eyour thoughts pure GSD or mixed with ...??

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Sweet little baby...maybe a bit of hound or something mixed in. In any case, looks like you've got yourself one of those "meant to be" dogs, thank you for helping him, my guess is he'll reward you many times over. Welcome to the board, what is this little boy's name?


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm no good with telling pure from mixed (especially pups), but I can say he's absolutely adorable! Congrats on getting such a precious pup!


----------



## KobaTime (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you, his name is Koba. We have 2 other rescues, a shepherd mix and a true Heinz 57 mix lol. My fiance and I were looking for our first pure breed dog together, he is young and I am sure it is hard to tell at the young puppy age, but if he ends up being a mix sometimes fate just intervenes.


----------



## TT120 (Apr 21, 2015)

He is %100 pure adorable.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My guess, Labrador? He'll give you more clues as he matures. Google german shepherd labrador images and see what you think. Congratulations on your new family member


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

How precious. Like Katieliz, I suspect a touch of hound. Hounds and GSDs are my favorites, so I'd be happy. Betting this little guy is going to be the best dog you ever had. Please keep posting, so we can watch him grow.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

What a cutie pants! I'm sure he'll be full of love! As to the pedigree, it's hard to tell that young. Especially since, if he was coming from questionable circumstances, even if he is purebred the parents' look might have deviated a good bit from the classic shepherd look. His ears look a tad low set and eyes a bit wide set to me, so perhaps, as others have suggested, a bit of hound? I don't know, there is something almost dainty about his features. Curious to see how he grows!


----------



## KobaTime (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you everyone for all of the kind words. We are definitely already more than happy with the little guy and he is beyond smart. The picture with him sitting on the driveway is a weird angle that really thins him out, he isn't as slim as that makes him look by any means. It will definitely be interesting to see how things turn out as he grows. Here is a picture of one of his litter mates that I think looks more GSDish. I was told he was the runt and the only won with short hair. Is it possible for the dam to have been bred with 2 different sires? Maybe 1 GSD and then a stray got in by accident? Sorry if that is a silly question, but I have not really researched much on breeding.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

KobaTime said:


> Thank you everyone for all of the kind words. We are definitely already more than happy with the little guy and he is beyond smart. The picture with him sitting on the driveway is a weird angle that really thins him out, he isn't as slim as that makes him look by any means. It will definitely be interesting to see how things turn out as he grows. Here is a picture of one of his litter mates that I think looks more GSDish. I was told he was the runt and the only won with short hair. *Is it possible for the dam to have been bred with 2 different sires? Maybe 1 GSD and then a stray got in by accident?* Sorry if that is a silly question, but I have not really researched much on breeding.


Yes. That is quite possible. If I had my choice, I take Koba. My Shelby, is a shelter dog and a big '?' on PB or mix. Wouldn't trade her for the world. Some things are just meant to be - like you and Koba. His looks will constantly change. I judge my pup by how she acts. She acts ALL GSD. lol! Best of luck with your knew pup. He's a keeper.


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

hi.i am also new to forums.joined tomorrow.but he is cute and good looking.to really see which breed he is or what breeds has he got inside him,you will have to wait until he gets bigger.probably 4,5 old.it is realy hard to determine a puppy's breed rather than an adult.best way to tell a dog's breed is to know a pupp's parents.he definetly has a lot of gsd in him.maybe a rottweiler type look.good luck.enjoy him


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The last photo with the bookshelf he looks more GSD, his ears look more modest. The large ears are the only thing that would cause me to think something besides PB GSD.

Yes, as someone said, a litter may have more than one sire.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

That is not the op's puppy middle, it's a littermate.


----------

